

Google Face Pose Detection API - gcr
https://developers.google.com/vision/

======
gcr
Note that this only seems to do the following tasks:

\- Detection: Return the location of faces in the image

\- Pose estimation: Determine the direction they're facing

\- Landmark estimation: Return the location of keypoints (eyes, nose, etc)

\- Attribute estimation: Returns whether eyes are open, or whether the face is
smiling.

In particular, this API does not provide tools to _recognize_ faces, or to see
whether two people are from the same person.

